# Uber rating system for drivers- depends on your perspective



## skccvb (Jul 27, 2014)

*Driver rating perspective:
*
* 5 stars= courteously, friendly and in a timely manner delivered passenger(s) to destination (pass)
4 stars = somehow failed to please customer in some unimaginable way-it happens (fail)
3 stars = Seriously? (fail)
2 stars= no way! (really fail)
1 star= drove an a-hole, what can you do?(have to look up to see fail)
*
*Rider rating driver perspective:
*
*5 stars= superlative in every way, felt driver sucked up adequately, without being obsequious (pass, flying colors)
4 stars=Above average, fully satisfactory (pass)
3 stars= perfectly adequate, yet unremarkable (pass)
2 stars= left a little to be desired (fail)
1 star = I'm drunk and pissed off/or hungover and pissed off (can't remember, too unhappy to care)*


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

skccvb said:


> *Rider rating driver perspective:
> *
> *3 stars= perfectly adequate, yet unremarkable (pass)ungover and pissed off (can't remember, too unhappy to care)*


You forgot bottled water wasn't my favorite brand and/or didn't mind-read my preferred route.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

that's some good stuff.

Ok ya gotta love this: my rating is a five. Nice. I'm really nothing special but it's nice.
I have seen my phone go to 4.8 or 4.9.
Great. I'm still happy.
But more to the point, my customers are happy: My favorite weekly 'report card' comment so far is:

*"BABZ has got game!"*​
I like that one, but they are all pretty cool; great way to start the week.

As of Friday night my phone NOW reads: *4.95629370629371*

Okay, I'm sorry but WHAT THE FRAK?

HIL FRIKKIN LARIOUS!!!!

I guess they don't want any of us to get a big head or anything. lol.

safe driving, ya'll.
b


----------

